

Ask HN: Canadian VPS hosting? - raquo

Hello HNers,<p>Could anyone please recommend a Canadian equivalent of Linode or DigitalOcean? I&#x27;ve done my googling, but the providers I&#x27;ve found seem amateurish and&#x2F;or outdated, not to mention expensive.<p>Thanks.
======
mcrider
Try Gossamer Threads ([https://gt.net/](https://gt.net/)). What are your
reasons for not using Linode or DIgitalOcean anyway -- do you work for a
university library or other public institution?

~~~
julianlam
Starting at $250 a month for a VPS? I don't even want to know why...

~~~
mcrider
Because its fully managed. Can't say for sure if its worth it, but I have
heard good things about them.

------
idev247
I've used [http://www.netelligent.ca/](http://www.netelligent.ca/) VPS in the
past. They have a cloud version now but I've never tried it.

------
olssy
This company was a client where I used to work and seemed very knowledgable
and friendly: [http://www.cartika.com](http://www.cartika.com) Not really the
same as DigitalOcean but they offer VPS hosting with data centers in
Canada(and US) and they are based in Toronto(or where 2 years ago, they grew
quite big since then)

------
lastcanal
OVH has a big datacenter outside Montreal.

[http://www.ovh.com/ca/en/vps/](http://www.ovh.com/ca/en/vps/)

------
DLion
[http://cloudatcost.com](http://cloudatcost.com) have vps starting at 35$ one
time (yes, one time really)

------
fleclerc
There's CloudA ([https://www.clouda.ca/](https://www.clouda.ca/)) that is
similar to DigitalOcean.

~~~
raquo
Thanks for the suggestion, but CloudA is what I mean by "amateurish". Their
website is extremely confusing (compare to
[https://www.digitalocean.com/](https://www.digitalocean.com/) or
[https://www.linode.com/](https://www.linode.com/)). They even use
StackOverflow logo as an icon for their "Fast Spin Up Time" feature. All this
does not inspire confidence.

~~~
fleclerc
Ok. Digital Ocean itself is supposed to come to Canada sometime this year if
you can wait.

